# 12ga Golf Ball Launcher



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get bored much, I do. More details coming after im done playing But it's a 12ga golf ball launcher.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The first picture show what the tube was made out of. An old shock.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks fun...Gave me a good thought, 12ga decoy launcher for dog training.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And there's Bud Light involved. Imagine my shocked face.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There was a lot of Bud Light in the making of it.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stanly must have hacked splittine's loggin/password and posted pictures of his "grenade launcher"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shooting bird shot and a couple buck shots rounds now. The blanks will be here this week.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just cut the shot out and ya got blanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> Just cut the shot out and ya got blanks


Don't work that good for some reason. We have cut in front and behind the wad. Either full shells or true blanks work best. With full shells and blanks it goes a couple hundred yards with the shot cut out it goes 5ft and someone can catch it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Videos.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd hate to be the catcher at five feet. I wouldn't chance that


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I'd hate to be the catcher at five feet. I wouldn't chance that



x2!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta bucket full of golf balls so you know I'll be seeing ya!!!!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Don't work that good for some reason. We have cut in front and behind the wad. Either full shells or true blanks work best. With full shells and blanks it goes a couple hundred yards with the shot cut out it goes 5ft and someone can catch it.


Leave the wads or try making the shell into a slug by cutting the shell.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Make your own, use back power, regular power won't work you have to have pressure on it for it to burn right , You need a fast burning power. just my 2cents jj


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's probably the open fist closed fist problem. You are probably getting too much blowby when the shot is removed. You'd probably have to make a sabot to really get it to launch. Take some stiff foam and stuff it down the tube. When you take it out it should be a nice tight fit on the tube. Then cut that foam piece in half. Then carve out a hole in the middle that is the same size as the golf ball. Put golf ball in foam then stuff foam in tube. Then shoot the gun with no shot. This is all in jest of course. I would never recommend someone do this and if you blow yourself up from listening to me I cannot be held responsible.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We are getting plenty pressure. We are wrapping the balls in heavy duty shop paper towels. The make a slug thing has the same result as shooting a regular shell. This thing is absolutely badass. I'll post some videos later. We have already put a grapefruit size dent in a metal door. We have shot 5 balls at once, 3 seems to be the magic number.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Split, does stanley know about this? Maybe he would like to be a moving target in the field for a fast try out??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> We have already put a grapefruit size dent in a metal door. We have shot 5 balls at once, 3 seems to be the magic number.



This right here gets you an invite to the Twin Creeks Hunting Club "Unload Everything You Got" gunstraveganza. Date TBD, you know the location. Bring this thing. It should go well with my incendiary rounds and tracer bullets. Not to mention the 1,000-yard shootout competition.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This right here gets you an invite to the Twin Creeks Hunting Club "Unload Everything You Got" gunstraveganza. Date TBD, you know the location. Bring this thing. It should go well with my incendiary rounds and tracer bullets. Not to mention the 1,000-yard shootout competition.


It's on. 

Frank, I'm not sure if he does or not. It's about time for him to create another bogus screenname so maybe he will post up on here.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

can i borrow that for a golf tournament??!!!


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

The epitome of American ingenuity! Gotta love it!


----------

